# Anyone experienced with S4?



## Beedeezy (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't use orals so decided to stack LGD-4033 and s4. Anyone have experience using either of these?
Taking 10mg of the LGD when I wake up with 25mg of the s4. My question is, when should I take the second dose of s4?
I know the LGD has a 24-36 hr half life with the S4 being shorter I believe in the 4-6 hr range. Should I be taking s4 6 hours after first done or 8-12?


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 13, 2015)

Really, no one?
Guess my guinea pig will have to be just that.


----------

